# A British U-23 world champion



## Strathlubnaig (30 Jan 2016)

Fantastic.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/uci-cyclo-cross-world-championships-2016/u23-women/results/


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2016)

What a fantasic result, first race abroad as well.


----------



## Crackle (30 Jan 2016)

I watched that live. In the interview after, she said she wasn't sure where she was but doesn't like riding in a group, so pulled away. You could see the Italian girl she passed giving her a real, who the feck are you, look.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Jan 2016)

Yep, she did well..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jan 2016)

I watched it live on the UCI's youtube channel. A very impressive ride - handled the bike really well, ran strongly and she's powerful.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Jan 2016)

She raced under Tracey Moseley


----------



## User169 (30 Jan 2016)

And a bike impounded for further investigation of possible fraud - intriguing! (Not Richards, btw)


----------



## Rasmus (30 Jan 2016)

Belgian media seem to have knowledge that Belgian rider Femke Van den Driessche had a motor in the downtube and BB. She DNF'd the race with a "mechanical".

Interesting to see what punishment gets handed out, if this gets officially confirmed.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Jan 2016)

Rasmus said:


> Belgian media seem to have knowledge that Belgian rider Femke Van den Driessche had a motor in the downtube and BB. She DNF'd the race with a "mechanical".
> 
> Interesting to see what punishment gets handed out, if this gets officially confirmed.




Technological fraud is an infringement to article 1.3.010. Technological fraud is materialised by:

"The presence, within or on the margins of a cycling competition, of a bicycle that does not comply with the provisions of article 1.3.010. The use by a rider, within or on the margins of a cycling competition, of a bicycle that does not comply with the provisions of article 1.3.010. All teams must ensure that all their bicycles are in compliance with the provisions of article 1.3.010. Any presence of a bicycle that does not comply with the provisions of article 1.3.010, within or on the margins of a cycling competition, constitutes a technological fraud by the team and the rider.

"All riders must ensure that any bicycle that they use is in compliance with the provisions of article 1.3.010. Any use by a rider of a bicycle that does not comply with the provisions of article 1.3.010, within or on the margins of a cycling competition, constitutes a technological fraud by the team and the rider.
Any technological fraud shall be sanctioned as follows:

1. Rider: disqualification, suspension of a minimum of six months and a fine of between CHF 20'000 and CHF 200’000.
2. Team: disqualification, suspension of a minimum of six months and a fine of between CHF 100'000 and CHF 1’000’000.


----------



## Rasmus (30 Jan 2016)

Key word there being "minimum". I would hope for more - 6 months of off-season suspension doesn't make much sense.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Jan 2016)

Cables popped out of seatpost apparently. di2?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jan 2016)

Is this the first ''bike doping'' case to have been found? (Assuming it has been found.)


----------



## Rasmus (30 Jan 2016)

Excuse is in (from journo Jose Been on twitter)



> "It wasn't Femke's bike but from someone who occasionally trains with her taking it to pit." http://m.standaard.be/cnt/dmf20160130_02099962?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=dlvr&utm_campaign=twitterfeed…



Edit: That quote (supposedly from the riders father) doesn't seem to actually be present in the link. Grain of salt, for now.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is this the first ''bike doping'' case to have been found? (Assuming it has been found.)


Saw something on twitter about a French amateur triathlete some years ago.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Jan 2016)

The Belgian Cycle authority has seemingly confirmed this to the news source Rasmus posted...



Rasmus said:


> Key word there being "minimum". I would hope for more - 6 months of off-season suspension doesn't make much sense.


I had a WTF moment as well..



Rasmus said:


> Excuse is in (from journo Jose Been on twitter)
> 
> Saw something on twitter about a French amateur triathlete some years ago.


I'm sure a re run of the race footage could confirm this?

I left my bike and somebody spiked it....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jan 2016)

Rasmus said:


> Excuse is in (from journo Jose Been on twitter)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it looked just like Femke's bike? I don't really think so.

Meanwhile, it's a shame that Femke van den Driessche has taken the attention away from Evie Richards excellent ride today.


----------



## Crackle (30 Jan 2016)

Also being discussed in the doping git thread as well

More details emerging

Edit: Actually probably best discussed there so as not to take away the excellent performance of Evie Richards


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Jan 2016)

Well done .


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2016)

Why is the UCI youtube video blocked in UK, do they not like us?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> Why is the UCI youtube video blocked in UK, do they not like us?


The others are still watchable. Nothing to do with Evie Richards, all to do with ebike specialist Driessche and legal stuff.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The others are still watchable. Nothing to do with Evie Richards, all to do with ebike specialist Driessche and legal stuff.



I was trying to watch it on my Fire stick it is fine on the computer though, brilliant performance.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> I was trying to watch it on my Fire stick it is fine on the computer though, brilliant performance.


Oh, I can't get it on my laptop - ''Not available in your country'' - while the women's works just fine.


----------



## Spartak (31 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> Why is the UCI youtube video blocked in UK, do they not like us?



Here's some very brief highlights with a nice interview.


View: http://youtu.be/ouPr2510nio


----------



## andrew_s (31 Jan 2016)

Full race available too:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEEP7EGFk_U


Racing starts at 10 minutes


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Feb 2016)

I watched our last Rainbow being won, at Leeds, in 1992


----------

